# reusable head gaskets?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The 1.2mm Tomei head gasket served just 2000km before the engine melted down. The gasket did not blow (there were zero oil or water leaks anywhere on the engine). Can I reuse the head gasket, or *must* it be replaced? I've heard both - that gaskets are disposable, and also that metal gaskets can be reused a couple times.

opinions? or is there a hard and fast rule behind this? I always thought that one benefit of metal gaskets was that (so long as they hadn't blown) you could reuse them a couple times safely. But what I've thought, has, well how shall we put this? not always correct


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I binned mine.
Is it worth the risk?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

the reusable metal gasket think is a big myth, not as bad as it was though.

you could re-use it, but its a big risk not worth taking.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Really not worth the risk is it ?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

There was a debate on this a while back, And im not sure any conclusion was drawn, There where people who had re-used without problems, But I dont recall if anyone had to redo theirs due to it failing, Of course, New is the proper way. I think I would risk it on mine, But then again I would be doing the work myself and it would cost more in time than anything.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

im not going to recommend it but i reused mine plenty of times (calibra turbo)


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

lol @ TFS  

I was waiting for your post! 

Only joking mate 

Rob


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

22psi, 145bhp of nitrous, 2.0 litre, 4 pot, 400bhp, fastsest calibra turbo in the UK, standard engine, no engine mods, stock clutch, stock turbo 12.8 qtr, 1.8 sec 60ft on firestones, carbunkled, no tread, in the wet!

reused the head gaskett at least 10 times lol....but then i only changed it for a steel one in the first place because i was fed up with replacing stock ones (never blew a stock one either lol, just removed the head a lot to "tweek")

still, i did say i wasnt going to recommend it and i wont because im not going down that road again lol....spread your wings further than skyline tuning circles and you will find that many people will tell you the same story


----------

